# Eheim Pro 4 350T



## Trebor127 (29 Dec 2017)

Wow, after 2 years of being out of touch I am now ready to get my tank back up and running.

I sold my old filters so now require to purchase new. I am sticking with 2 external filters like before, However, I want to purchase Eheim thermofilter to keep equipment down within the tank. The Hydor inline heater is no longer an option as I am unable to pull it up the back of the tank for cleaning due to space.

The tank is 100*50*50 so 250 liter. I was looking at the 350T to run alongside the 600 so I will have enough flow but my only concern is the heater is only 200W. Do you reckon this will be sufficient to heat this size tank?

Looking forward to starting up a journal when I finally purchase everything I require.


----------



## Phil Govier (30 Dec 2017)

Hi Trebor127

I have the exact same filter running on my 340 litre tank (working capacity about 300 litre) and it holds the set temp to within a couple of points ie plus or minus 0.5 degree. I have 3 different temp probes to verify set temp and all agree - the main one I check is via my TMC SmartControl 8 which I can see via a browser.

Hope this helps
Regards
Phil


----------



## Trebor127 (2 Jan 2018)

Phil Govier said:


> Hi Trebor127
> 
> I have the exact same filter running on my 340 litre tank (working capacity about 300 litre) and it holds the set temp to within a couple of points ie plus or minus 0.5 degree. I have 3 different temp probes to verify set temp and all agree - the main one I check is via my TMC SmartControl 8 which I can see via a browser.
> 
> ...




Cheers Phil.

Will be purchasing it along with the 600 ASAP!

Rob


----------

